

Dot Com Boom. Web 2.0. Real Time Web. Mobile. What's Next? - andrewbaron
http://dembot.com/post/932406793/future-webtrends

======
michaelpinto
Mobile is really where Web 2.0 was in 2002 — we're really at the beginning at
that market while the web is a mature market. The mobile market reminds me of
the PC market in the 80s where brands were slugging it out to see who would
survive. The web on the other hand has been around for 15 years and really
reminds me of the PC market by the end of the 90s. On the web the winners are
Google and Facebook -- in terms of software I can't honestly say who the top
dog is yet. So to me mobile feels like it's still next...

